# اجهزة رياضية بالتقسيط من مودرن تريد



## modernsport (28 أبريل 2013)

اجهزة رياضية للتخسيس والرشاقة بالتقسيط
مودرن تريد
احدث الاجهزة الرياضية واجهزة اللياقة والتخسيس بالتقسيط
مشاية كهربائية
اوربتراك
عجل رياضى
كريزى فيت مساج
اب كينج
اوربتراك ماجنتك
مالتى جيم
وغرف الساونا
تفضلوا بزيارة موقعنا ومشاهدة فيديوهات توضيحيه لجميع الاجهزة
http://moderntradeeg.com/
http://www.moderntradeeg.com/ar
بالتقسيط اختار ما يناسبك من عروضنا المختلفه
خدمة التوصيل والتحصيل من جميع المحافظات
ضمان وصيانه شاملة
01226549330
01223129025
22754430
22874483
http://moderntradeeg.com
http://www.moderntradeeg.com/ar

http://www.moderntradeeg.com/ar/productslist.aspx?cid=1#.UXgAdqJBMl8


----------

